# Davis Graveyard Video 2008



## DavisGraveyard (Feb 3, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFzgHZbwTWo


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool facade! Was that Christopher Walken reciting Poe?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Definitely Walken, his voice is unmistakable!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful setup you have there. Your tombstones are incredible!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done! Love the graveyard and the tongue-in-cheek epitaphs.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is one fine setup. Love the whole graveyard. Looks like you have a perfect yard for a graveyard.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome setup! Everything looks so real, like it has been there forever. Great job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking haunt. How many years have you been doing it? Love your graveyard.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW..! great job, great display..!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Great work man. 

Someone could seriously mistake that for a real graveyard.... awesome.


----------



## DavisGraveyard (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. We thought the Walken Raven would be a nice soundtrack to the display.

For those of you who don't know us we have been haunting our yard for over 10 years now. It has evolved into a very detailed cemetery themed display. We keep the display up the entire month of October and have a community open house on a Sunday afternoon mid-month and a big costume party the Saturday before Halloween. Every Fri/Sat/Sun we stand out front with the 100's of visitors and meet new people and say hi to old friends.

We make all our own props by hand with a small group of friends and family. We are always looking for ways to improve the display and ad more eerie effects. Hope you like it.

Jeff Davis
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I've seen your stuff before and have always like it, especially the mud creatures.


----------



## Casa Fear (Jan 2, 2009)

As always Jeff, you have the best display!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Superb! Great 'stones and wooden cross markers (my favorites). The ghost is very nice - how is that done?


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Otaku said:


> Superb! Great 'stones and wooden cross markers (my favorites). The ghost is very nice - how is that done?


Very, Very... FRICKKEN AWESOME My guess is the ghost is an actor, at least I hope so! I can't possibly add another prop to build! LOL


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really Nice!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

Great video and great work as always on the Graveyard. I'm lucky enough to live near you and be able to see the haunt in person. We definitely enjoyed our visit to your open house last season and look forward to doing so again next season. I'm definitely making a point of getting out there at night to see it lit and with the effects running.

I hope I get the chance to meet you and Chris at FFNW or after and have you both out to see Rose. I'm looking forward to it.

All the best and continued success.

Your humble haunter,
Guy


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Stunning display. Such detail! I have enjoyed your stuff for years through pics and video. Thanks for posting this! Very inspirational.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I LOVE that ghost effect! Please tell!

That whole thing just goes beyond awesome.

Omigod! You actually put in a reference to Time Bandits. You are my ****in' HERO!!!

And that walk flanked by hooded Guardians is the image I've always most associated with that haunt. To me, that's your trademark element. I'd LOVE to walk up that drive between those guys. First class all the way!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I think I just creamed my pants One of these days with a lot of hard work I hope to get my haunt to that level. It's gonna be several years. 
Chris & Jeff, you two are masters.


----------

